# New Library Manager



## jeff

Please join me in welcoming *Wayne Racinowski* ([profile]wracinowski[/profile]) as the new IAP Library Manager.

Wayne will continue the good work done by previous Library Managers, Keith (VisExp), Scott (Mudder), and most recently Tom (TomW). 

Our sincere thanks to Tom for over two years of library work, including a complete reorganization which made things much easier to find. Tom was great to work with and a pleasure to have on our management team. 

THANKS TOM!!

Wayne has an impressive background in computer systems, writing, and data organization, and I am sure he'll do a great job.

WAYNE, THANK YOU for volunteering to serve our community.

Please join me in welcoming Wayne to this important position. Remember, the only compensation our managers get is a free coffee cup during the bash (whoopee!) and YOUR APPRECIATION.


----------



## skiprat

Thanks for stepping up to the mark Wayne. I think our library is one of the best resources on the net and you have very important job, but I have no doubt you'll do it perfectly.


----------



## BarbS

Ditto what SkipRat said. When I first joined, I was exploring the site and fumbled into the Library. There was so much information I needed to turn pens, I immediately made a donation to the site. It's a wonderful collection of knowledge, and I appreciate it very much.


----------



## BRobbins629

Many thanks for your service.


----------



## alphageek

Thanks for stepping up, I'm sure you'll do a great job!!!


----------



## ctubbs

As usual, Skippy hit the nail on the head.  Welcome Wayne to possibly one of the most important jobs on this site and many thanks for stepping up.

Tom, thank you for all the hard work you have put in making the library such  joy to use.  The improvements you generated have made the information there so much better organized.  Once more, Tom, our gratitude to you and best wishes for you and your family.

Charles


----------



## glen r

Thank you Wayne for stepping in.


----------



## mbroberg

Thank you Tom!  Welcome Wayne!


----------



## Jim15

Thanks to both Tom ans Wayne.


----------



## Tom T

Thank you Tom for a great job.  The very best to you.
Wayne thank you for stepping in and filling some very large shoes.


----------



## TomW

Hey, I'm not going anywhere...I just wanted to be able to BEG YOU TO WRITE TUTORIALS FOR THE LIBRARY.... We have seen a significant drop off in new articles written for the library over the past 6 months.  I wanted to be sure it wasn't (or was) me!... Now, go out and give back a little to IAP...MAKE A TUTORIAL...

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Tom T

Glad you are staying with us.  Us new turners need all the help we can get.


----------



## CharlesJohnson

Great library!Thanks to all of you.I enjoy it an aufull lot!


----------



## LarryDNJR

Congrats.


----------



## Lenny

Thank you both and those who came before you! The Library is a tremendous source of information and inspiration!


----------



## FourOaksCrafts

Thanks for volunteering, Wayne! The library is a rich source of information and great way to curate the best tutorials and tips.


----------



## ADKBUG

Thanks to all of the members who have played a part in making the library what it is... A wealth of information, organized and easy to access.


----------

